# First Day Out of the Coop



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Our coop is not totally finished yet but yesterday this week the fence was completed and today a ramp was built. So after being kept in the coop since they were given to us, we let them out. The floor is wire so all poop and straw just fall through, forming a compost pile right under the coop. Once outside the chickens decided the best spot to hang out is under the coop, digging around in the compost pile for bugs and scratching in the dirt. It is already over 100 here so no one wants to be in the sun. Now we just have to figure out how to convince them to return to the coop this evening. Any suggestions?









































This is what the inside of the coop looked like before we were given the chickens. Most of the straw has fallen through to the ground.








This is the other side of the coop. The same wire floor was used on both sides of the coop.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wait and see what they do. They may go in by themselves since you kept them in there for a while.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

blblanchard said:


> Just wait and see what they do. They may go in by themselves since you kept them in there for a while.


I agree. Although, if they are "teenagers" I find they like to stay up late.


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

I was told they are around 2 years old. I just went out and checked on them. Some of the hens are refusing to even leave the coop. But most are under the coop.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Texasgirl said:


> I was told they are around 2 years old. I just went out and checked on them. Some of the hens are refusing to even leave the coop. But most are under the coop.


Did they go back up?


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

We just spent almost an hour trying to convince 2 roosters and a bunch of hens to return to the coop. We caught the roos and last hen as the sun went down. Thankfully I own a lot of flash lights. But there has to be an easier way.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If you don't have roosts installed, that might be the deciding factor. If there are no roosts, where they sleep at that point doesn't much matter. Roosting up off the ground is their preference, so if there is nowhere to do that, the ground is the ground to a chicken~be it in the coop or under the coop. 

If you aren't prepared to put in roosts just yet, you could place a light in your coop at dusk and they should gravitate towards the light as dusk deepens. 

Though, with the heat so high, the coolest place to sleep may be under that coop if they don't have a roosts to get on so they can access the breeze coming through the windows.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine usually take a few nights, then all is good. But, like mentioned, Roost bars are important as well.


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. A place to roost had been on the to do list. We moved it up and just put one together this evening. Since we were gone most of the day we did not let them out. Will be gone tomorrow too. Maybe by Tuesday they will have more desire to return to the coop when the sun starts setting.


----------



## Texasgirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Okay, the chickens now have a roosting ladder. So right before the sun goes down we go out to see if anyone is using the ladder, only to find all the chickens in the nesting boxes all ready for bed. May take them a few days to figure out what the new addition to the coop is for.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If the nests are the same height or higher than the roosts, they will choose the nests. These look like older birds so they know what a roost is, I'm thinking. 

Got a pic of your roosts?


----------

